# Anyone tow with a Hyundai Santa Fe  or Frontera



## Hullabaloo (1 June 2010)

As in question really.  I've seen a few which are within my budget but not sure whether or not they would do the job.  
I'll be towing an ifor williams 505 with one horse (approx 500kg)
Would also be interested in any experiences of towing with a frontera.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## HBII (1 June 2010)

Hiya

I tow a 506 with ISH [500kg] with a 57 plate auto SF. Tows brilliantly - really chuffed with it.
Its kerb weight is something like 1800kg from memory so 85% of that [not the law but good practise] leaves you easily with 1500 kg [trailer 920 + 500 = well under].
I always shove my tack etc in the car.

Hope that helps


----------



## Flicker (1 June 2010)

My trainer tows her 17.2hh ISH in a HSF and Ifor Williams.  Loves it and says it tows brilliantly.


----------



## Baileyhoss (1 June 2010)

What is the towing capacity of the cars you are looking at?  I have just googled the Hyundai and the towing capacity seems to be between 2000kg - 2200kg.

This would technically be too light to tow an IW505 as the loaded trailer weight is plated at 2340kg (well mine is), 

You could work round it if you only intend to tow one horse by having Ifor downrate and replate the trailer to say 1900kg max loaded weight, which would be plenty for the trailer + one horse and that would be within the towing capacity of the car.  My friend did this and they did it for £25.

The downside is that does restrict the trailer to having one horse in it (sometimes a good reason for people not to keep asking for lifts).  however, you can always have the original plate reinstated if you sell it or change your car.

Asides the fact that you would then be legal, I would always opt for a 'full size' 4x4 for towing a horse as the manufacturers recommendations don't take into account your 'live' load.  

These cars are able to manouvere the trailer & horse, but if something was to go wrong, some of them don't have the sheer bulk or power to keep the car on the road if the trailer snakes, jackknives, or overturns.

Bear in mind some horsy driving is on mud, which a lighter 4x4 would struggle to tow through and also the excess wear on gears, clutch and brakes due to using them for a tougher job than they were ever really designed to do.

Have you considered the Kia Sorento?


----------



## Morrigan_Lady (1 June 2010)

Ive got a santa fe and its brilliant :0)
I tow a trailer that is the equivalent to an Ifor 510 with a big horse in it and have towed two and its fab.

I used to have a frontera and that did the job well aswell.

Although out of the two Id go with the Santa Fe any day.


----------



## Hullabaloo (1 June 2010)

Thanks guys
I've been looking for a Kia Sorrento but finding it hard to find any in my price bracket.  I need something that is practical for everyday use as well as to tow which limits my options.  The hyundai looks like a possibility.


----------



## CBAnglo (1 June 2010)

Have seen lots of people toing IFOR 505 and 510s with them - they think that because they have one horse then they are fine.  Wrong - as above, you need to have a vehicle that can tow the maximum of the loaded trailer.  Although I have actually seen someone tow two 16hh horses in a 505 with a sante fe.  I wouldnt risk my horses.


----------



## mrdarcy (1 June 2010)

I used to tow with an 07 Santa Fe which is the newer model. The old Santa Fe's (pre 06) aren't heavy enough to tow anything decent. Had no problems towing with my Santa Fe - very safe and stable however I was aware that it wasn't weighty enough to tow two horses so when I had to change cars I got a Shogun Sport instead which is a much better tow car. I too would have gone for a Kia Sorrento but they are like hen's teeth second hand unless you have a large budget.


----------



## Hanno Verian (1 June 2010)

I used a SWB 2.2petrol Frontera a few years ago to tow an Ifor williams single trailer, now the HB403, and didn't have any problems with it towing. We actually had two Fronteras one was excellent with no problems, the other one was a money pit costing nearly £3000 to fix problems, despite the fact they where similar ages, X and Y regs in 2001.

I was looking recently myself at SWB Shoguns or Shogun sports both are more than capable, I don't know your budget but you can pick up an 8 yr old Shogun sport fo £3-4K and a ten year old SWB Shogun with 80,000 for £4-5. Well worth looking at, they can be a bit basic, but theyre really reliable.


----------



## FREDTHEGREAT (1 June 2010)

Hi, I have the Hyundai Terracan and love it for towing. It is not as expensive to run as I thought either and I do use it as an everyday car to go to work [ a 50 mile round trip].


----------



## Hullabaloo (1 June 2010)

Thanks everyone - I went to look at a Santa Fe this afternoon and bought it.  I pick it up on Saturday.  Seems massive compared to my Honda Civic!


----------



## Doncella (1 June 2010)

I towed a 505 carrying my 15.2 with a petrol Fontera and so do a lot of others round here.  It was no problem at all and we have some pretty steep hills in this neck of the woods.


----------

